# First time Grow Need Feedback



## sweetooth (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi "my dude" wanted an opinion on his setup. I can only explain what "he" has, "he" would like some feed back on what u guys think "he" should change the next time arround to produce the most possible weight per plant/space/time.

Ok to describe the room it is 8by8by7.5 foot room in the basement which is compleetly sealed with a heavy duty black plastic tarp with a zipper door, an a/c is next to the door keeping cold air in a hot air out in the rest of the basement. there is a dehumidifyer witch keeps the humidity amazing, and of course a charcoal filter however i made it at lowes for only 90$ total which included the charcoal, yeah its pimp.

as for the lighting the he has two 400 hps's, 5 four foot fluros and two 2 foot fluros. he am using the 5 four foot fluros just cause i had them laying arround and no $$ for what i think is the best for supplimental lighting. he will go with single 2 foot fluros vertical in a perimeter arround the Sea of green and in vertical hanging in the center darker parts of the sea of green. and add a 400 hps and angle them in a triangle slightly pointing inwards which he thinks will just be*MORE language *rediculous cause everything will also bounce off of the mylar.

he should get more 6 inch fans, and a 20lb co2 tank with distributor and regulator. for co2 he have been using paintball tanks cause he had them, and the place is near his house, and its only 10$ for a full year of free refils, the dudes are frickin suspicous as hell i bet lol use 2000 shots of air every 2 days and never buy any paintballs. o well.

ok as for the plants, they are some beastly strands there is the mango which grows kind un organized and funny its a sativa and gives u a do nothing kind of high. and there is sweet tooth which is just *EDIT for language* amazing it smells like "candy" it just reeks of candy aroma that no one can put their finger on and is super crystaly and long *** hairs and grows perfectly proportioned almost so perfect that u can predict where it will grow! its pimp.

ok So he have this sea of green however it was at least two feet tall and just ioncredibly dark in the middle areas, he has managed to keep the bottoms of the plants perfecctly intact for when he can lower the lgihts after cutting the tops off, and but the **** out of the bottoms. he kept the bottoms thriving with the 4ft fluros facing up inbetween rows., and on the sides. howver i want this to not be necessary next time. The plants were really really bushy and there was just a solid huge jacuzie size cube of pot 5by 4 by 2-2.5. 

o yea and as for nutrients he used gen hydro and bcuzz bloom and that was it. next time i will use voodoo juice/carbo load/big bud with advanced nutrients. 

If i left out anything that u want to know about this setup just let me know.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds good man, sounds like you`ve done your homework .
but tell "your" friend,"he" has alot to do before "he" has a smoke, but if "he" has done "it" before,"you" shouldn`t have any basic problems.
But then again,who knows with this fine plant,maybe "he" does.:guitar: :joint: :rofl: lmao.great man, just great.


----------

